# Chinese Kenpo?



## LegLockGuy (Jan 25, 2007)

Can anyone tell me about this style of Kenpo? Everyone I ask seems not to know what it is. The only thing I know about the style is that it's mainly hands, and combinations. Is there many techniques or is it mainly a striking system?


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a generic term, with about a dozen different backgrounds & stylistic differences. You kinda gotta let us know which CK you're talking about.

Got an instructor name?

Dave.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 26, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Can anyone tell me about this style of Kenpo? Everyone I ask seems not to know what it is. The only thing I know about the style is that it's mainly hands, and combinations. Is there many techniques or is it mainly a striking system?


Kenpo is a pretty generic term. "Who's Kenpo" is always more telling.
Sean


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 29, 2007)

Yah - who/where?


----------



## nupe357 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello:

I think the question regarding "what is" Chinese Kenpo is interesting.  There are Chiniese Kenpo schools in my area (San Antonio) and American Kenpo schools in my area as well.  To be specific, the Chinese Kenpo schools in my area are part of the National Chinese Kenpo Karate Association (NCKKA) founded by Mr. Steve LaBounty in 1969 and currently administered by Mr. Gary Swan.

I'd like to know what (at least in terms of curriculum) sets these schools apart from American Kenpo?

Sincerely,

Mike J.


----------



## distalero (Feb 16, 2007)

The Chinese Kenpo I came from was EP's more or less "current" Kenpo of the time (so many versions that it makes the whole issue moot), mid to late 60's (with AK being the stuff that came onto the scene in the mid 70's or thereabouts, with the advent of the "Red Binder" and some other events better left undiscussed). It's not my intent here to be in judgement, just place things in time as they happened in my neck of the woods (the great state of Northern California ). So, said again, what was then current EP Kenpo was Kenpo with the often referred to Chinese influence of the time, taught by possibly a first/probably a second gen. student of GMP .


----------



## jdinca (Feb 16, 2007)

Chinese kenpo is a fairly generic term, meaning that the system has more of a CMA "flavor". The system I'm in is chinese kenpo based in both the Parker and Tracy systems but with a little more fluid, circular motion and redirection of force.


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 16, 2007)

distalero said:


> The Chinese Kenpo I came from was EP's more or less "current" Kenpo of the time (so many versions that it makes the whole issue moot), mid to late 60's (with AK being the stuff that came onto the scene in the mid 70's or thereabouts, with the advent of the "Red Binder" and some other events better left undiscussed). It's not my intent here to be in judgement, just place things in time as they happened in my neck of the woods (the great state of Northern California ). So, said again, what was then current EP Kenpo was Kenpo with the often referred to Chinese influence of the time, taught by possibly a first/probably a second gen. student of GMP .


 
distalero, as a twelve year old, I had Bob McClure (sp?) as an instructor in Chinese Kenpo. Since you live in Northern California, do you know who he is? (We're talking back to around the early 1970's.)


----------



## distalero (Feb 18, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> distalero, as a twelve year old, I had Bob McClure (sp?) as an instructor in Chinese Kenpo. Since you live in Northern California, do you know who he is? (We're talking back to around the early 1970's.)



It dosen't ring a bell, but my memory has had it's corners rounded . By "Northern California" I'm referring to Sacramento.


----------



## Doc (Feb 19, 2007)

distalero said:


> The Chinese Kenpo I came from was EP's more or less "current" Kenpo of the time (so many versions that it makes the whole issue moot), mid to late 60's (with AK being the stuff that came onto the scene in the mid 70's or thereabouts, with the advent of the "Red Binder" and some other events better left undiscussed). It's not my intent here to be in judgement, just place things in time as they happened in my neck of the woods (the great state of Northern California ). So, said again, what was then current EP Kenpo was Kenpo with the often referred to Chinese influence of the time, taught by possibly a first/probably a second gen. student of GMP .


Perhaps, you're alot closer than you know. Parker made a distinct transition between Chow's Kenpo-Karate, and his study with Ark Wong, before the commercial creation and "Big Red" came along. This in between period was described to me very simply. "Kenpo" to Parker was about self defense, and it could be based in any arts lineage. Chows' Kenpo-Karate had a distinctive Okinawan/Japanese Kara-te influence, but by definition was still in the street culture of "Kenpo," Chaunfa, or "Fist Law." No code, character shaping philosophy, cultural accoutrements or rhetoric. Euphamistically, "He who had the biggest fist, was the law." This was completely different from the traditional arts that were laden with rituals and cultural rules of conduct. Parker switched his "Kenpo" from the "Karate" influence to the Qungfu of the Chinese, thus in his lineage creating "Chinese Kenpo." Studying with Ark Yuey Wong and Haumea lefiti the science of Qungfu, but choosing to apply it to his own self defense model over the traditional one.

Good obs sir.


----------



## Carol (Feb 19, 2007)

Doc, about how long did SGM Parker study with Mr. Wong?  Just curious sir


----------



## youngbraveheart (Feb 19, 2007)

distalero said:


> It dosen't ring a bell, but my memory has had it's corners rounded . By "Northern California" I'm referring to Sacramento.


  Thanks for the reply...I believe he was a student (perhaps graduate student) at UC Davis at that time and the Chinese Kenpo classes were held in Napa public school gyms... (When we had promotions, an older guy with a mustache was always present...)


----------



## distalero (Feb 22, 2007)

youngbraveheart said:


> Thanks for the reply...I believe he was a student (perhaps graduate student) at UC Davis at that time and the Chinese Kenpo classes were held in Napa public school gyms... (When we had promotions, an older guy with a mustache was always present...)




Could you be referring to Craig McCoy? As I remember he was the primary teacher at the Davis classes, acting for a while, at least, for Steve Fox, who started those classes, as I understand it. With the arrival of "the Big Red Binder" I went out there myself, actually was awarded my shodan by Steve at Davis. Otherwise, it may be someone who I didn't know of ("70's" and "mustaches" were synonymous ).


----------



## distalero (Feb 22, 2007)

Doc said:


> Perhaps, you're alot closer than you know. Parker made a distinct transition between Chow's Kenpo-Karate, and his study with Ark Wong, before the commercial creation and "Big Red" came along. This in between period was described to me very simply. "Kenpo" to Parker was about self defense, and it could be based in any arts lineage. Chows' Kenpo-Karate had a distinctive Okinawan/Japanese Kara-te influence, but by definition was still in the street culture of "Kenpo," Chaunfa, or "Fist Law." No code, character shaping philosophy, cultural accoutrements or rhetoric. Euphamistically, "He who had the biggest fist, was the law." This was completely different from the traditional arts that were laden with rituals and cultural rules of conduct. Parker switched his "Kenpo" from the "Karate" influence to the Qungfu of the Chinese, thus in his lineage creating "Chinese Kenpo." Studying with Ark Yuey Wong and Haumea lefiti the science of Qungfu, but choosing to apply it to his own self defense model over the traditional one.
> 
> Good obs sir.



Thanks. One of the (few) advantages of getting older is realizing you have a vantage point in discussions on this sort of thing by virtue of the fact that "you were there". While it's a pretty simple issue for oldies, I can see where if someone started practice much later, came to the eventual place where one looks back to see who/what came before, it would be a confusing picture, particularly when there might have been some intended confusion (although I'm doin' just fine on unintended confusion ).


----------



## Danjo (Feb 22, 2007)

Doc said:


> "Kenpo" to Parker was about self defense, and it could be based in any arts lineage. Chows' Kenpo-Karate had a distinctive Okinawan/Japanese Kara-te influence, but by definition was still in the street culture of "Kenpo," Chaunfa, or "Fist Law." No code, character shaping philosophy, cultural accoutrements or rhetoric. Euphamistically, "He who had the biggest fist, was the law." This was completely different from the traditional arts that were laden with rituals and cultural rules of conduct.


 
This makes sense also when you look at the older use of the word Kenpo by the likes of Choki Motobu in his books. His "Karate Kenpo" was very self defense oriented stressing application over anything else. It's a good way to think of what Kenpo means regardless of the flavor.


----------



## Doc (Feb 23, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Doc, about how long did SGM Parker study with Mr. Wong?  Just curious sir



Parker had a long term relationship with Ark Wong, (1962) and always sought his advice until he (Ark Wong) passed away.


----------



## Carol (Feb 23, 2007)

Doc said:


> Parker had a long term relationship with Ark Wong, (1962) and always sought his advice until he (Ark Wong) passed away.



Thank you so much :asian:   

You are always so helpful.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Feb 23, 2007)

Doc said:


> Parker had a long term relationship with Ark Wong, (1962) and always sought his advice until he (Ark Wong) passed away.



Yay! I learned something new today!


----------

